# Power steering fluid change?



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All,
I've done a bad thing! I noticed 3 weeks ago that the power steering fluid level was off the bottom of the dipstick, so I duly bought a bottle of PAS fluid at my local BP garage and topped it up.

I read on a thread today that it wasn't a good idea as Audi use a different fluid to everyone else. I rang the Worthing Audi spares dept and they told me the same. Apparently the wrong fluid can damage the PAS pump and the steering rack.

My question... Is there a way of removing and replacing the PAS fluid that anybody knows of?


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,

Changing steering fluid isn't very easy procedure, as it can only refresh the fluid, but not change it 100%.
Important thing is whatever you do, try to never let the pump to run empty.

I was thinking myself to refresh the fluid and thought I would drain it at the PAS pump by disconnecting the lowest hose, that is near the SAI pump if you have it.

Procedure in my mind as follows, but other members please feel free to correct me:
1. Disconnect the hose ;
2. Drain as much as runs out;
3. Connect the hose back;
4. Fill with fresh fluid and put approximately same amount as drained;
5. Start the engine;
6. Turn steering wheel from lock to lock few times;
7. Go to step 1;

I would repeat few times, 3 times possibly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Nordic, your info is a great help  I got a horrible feeling in my stomach when I realized what I'd done [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, Audi doesn't manufacture this fluid, so something that you have put might be ok, but I would change it as well 8)


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

nordic said:


> Well, Audi doesn't manufacture this fluid, so something that you have put might be ok, but I would change it as well 8)


I'm off to Worthing Audi this afternoon to buy their entire stock.. They only have 2 Litres :-o


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Where do you check the level?


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

How much of other fluid did you put?
The whole system holds around 1L, so maybe 2L will be enough... Not sure. But wouldn't be nice to get short


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

colster said:


> Where do you check the level?


Remove the cover on the coolant expansion tank on the LHS of the engine bay and you'll find the PAS reservoir under there with a green cap. To remove the cap I found it best to use the side of a 10mm spanner (anti-clockwise) or a very large tipped screwdriver.

Nordic... The PAS reservoir was not quite empty, but didn't have enough fluid in it to touch the dipstick. So I would guess at about 150ml of fluid to top it up. This may not be enough to contaminate the fuid to do any harm, but I can't take the chance. I will flush it to the extent of the 2 litres leaving enough to top it up to the marks.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been thinking about changing the p/steering fluid recently, from what i can
remember most if not all systems recirculate back to the reservoir while the engine
is running, not sure of the rate of flow at idle speed is but if you were to disconnect
the return side hose while having a second person topping up the reservior you should 
be able very quickly replenish the entire system quickly.
Will probably try it during next week and let you know if successful. :idea:


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi guys.

I bought the Pentosin CHF 11S to replace the current power steering wheel fluid.

Does anyone did the job?

Which hose did you disconnect?

I want to replace it tomorrow...


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all!

Guys I changed the power steering fluid but I have a few questions because I dont know if something changed in feeling!

Is your steering wheel tight? How would you describe the feeling? Does it returns easily during driving?


----------

